# Another Negative :-(



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks so so much for all your wonderful support...you will never know how much it means to me.

Sadly I don't have good news to report...god how I wish I did.  Sadly another negative     I started spotting yesterday when AF was due (natural unmedicated cycle of FET) so it looks like the cyclogest was just keeping it back and I expect it to come full flow again today, just like it did last time.

Totally gutted...numb, empty...my useless body has rejected our little embies again   Not sure what to do with myself now...Gareth had to go to work so I'm home alone.  I really want a large glass of wine but think that its just a little too unsocialble an hour to start now !!!!!

Anyway, we still have 2 frozen embies left and we'll just keep on going until it works....and if it means more fresh cycles of ivf then so be it...we won't give up and its the only thing that keeps me going and trying to still have hope.

Thanks again....
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Natasha hun 
I'm so sorry  I was really routing for you.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun I'm sooo sorry  . Huge hugs.

If you want a glass of wine have one! If I was closer to you I'd take the day off and come over.

xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Natasha, what can I say, I am so very very very sorry   I really thought this could be it 
you have that glass of wine if you want one, who cares what time it is.  
How does it work then, that if you get a BFN thats it, so its not like us where we have to just wait for AF to come before its all over?  
Big hugs and love coming your way


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry Natasha, I know how you feel as I had a BFN on Monday.  Nothing anyone can say will make you feel better.  Have the wine, I got smashed on Tuesday night and it helped (the hangover wasn't great though!)

Look after youself and Take Care
Trix
x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Natasha

So so so sorry to read about your bfn.  Have the biggest glass of wine - who cares what time it is...?!?!  that is not important right now.

Hugs for you and take good care of yourself.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks chicks 

*Trix*....I'm sorry to hear you got BFN too hun  

Why is life so "F"ing cruel and unfair...I must have done something really bad in a past life !!!
I am definitely gonna take a night off and have several   

*Flower*...yep, sadly it usually means that if tested negative then thats it as I definitely had embies in there and they should've implanted by now...sometimes may not be the case and occasionally a false negative but think with the spotting and a negative result that its pretty definite 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Minxy, I'm so incredibly sorry   

I was so hoping that this would be a  for you, I can't think of many people who deserve it more.

Well done for saying you're going to keep on going. If that's what's right for you, then you should do it. I really believe you'll get there Minxy.

Lots of love

Jaff
xx


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Minxy 

nothing else to say but sorry - i can only but try to imagine how you feel. have the whole bottle of wine never mind glass!! get yourself something really nice and fattening for lunch and plan your weekend full of treats!!!
do not feel bad about feeling sorry for yourself and Gareth because just like the Monty Python song says - "life's a piece of **** when you look at it!!"

Lou
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Natasha I am so sorry sweetie  was so hoping for good news.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Natasha,
sorry to hear your result, you deserve a bfp so much as you are so caring towards others.
I would have the wine if it was me, the time doesn't matter.
Thinking of you and your dp.     
starwbs xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Natasha

I'm so sorry  I was so hoping it was good news, and i agree with the other girls if you want a glass of wine there is no harm in it  



Bekie


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minxy what can I say hun .....I am thinking of both you and DH and sending you lots of love.  
Have loads of wine today/tonight do whatever you want to do!

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

don't know what to say ......other than you sound like an extremely strong person Minxy and by the sounds of it you may be down but most definitely not out right now....so keep staying strong and one day you will most definitely be holding that much wanted bubba in your arms!!

thinking of you

S
xxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Dearest Natascha,

I have been thinking of you so much these last few days, I am so sorry that it hasn't worked for you this time honey...try to keep your thoughts high and remain positive, please please pm me if you feel like a moan, am thinking of you...

Lots of love

Emma xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mintball - there MAY be better news - Natasha did another test which came up a faint positive - she's just waiting to do another test tonight to see if it's actually a bfp this time round......so send her lots of


----------



## Angelheart (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh my god  !!! ..... I have everything crossed for Minxy and hope she gets that   tonight !!!

Billions & Trillions of baybydust going her way !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sadly it looks like it was a cruel evaporation line....bl00dy dodgy tests  

Not peed for hours...not had a drink in case it diluted it...so as soon as DP got in I peed in a cup and did 3 different tests....all negative 

All I would say to everyone is please please be cautious of evaporation lines as they give false hope and I'm gutted all over again   BUT I am now going to offie to get that well deserved bottle of wine that I've been resisting all day in the vain hope that we had better news...sadly not to be.

I know I've said it countless times but thank you thank you thank you to every one of you for offering so much support....if I could hug you all I would....

 

Take care
Natasha xxxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Natasha I am so sorry - what a cruel trick    Sending you a big hug  
(and I hope you enjoy that big glass of wine)


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh Natasha, I am so sorry to hear your news    

I really thought this was going to be your time    I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better!!

Just take some time to spend with Gareth and allow yourself some time to cry.

Enjoy the wine and take good care of yourself.

Please don't give up hope, we will make it, but just not yet!!

Love and hugs
Tracy xx


----------



## deb.h (Aug 7, 2006)

Very Sorry Natasha

Not quite sure what to say but just wanted you to know that I have been hoping for you too.  

I kept thinking of you during the week as you are on so many of the threads that are posted.

Chin up.  

It must be extremely difficult for you but I'm sure you'll find yourself picking up again and feeling positive for the next time.  

take care 
debs
x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Natasha,

I'm so sorry for you and Gareth sending you a big .

Hope you   the whole bottle last night and aren't suffering with too bad a hangover today

Binty


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

I dont know what to say! what a nightmare. Been thinking of you since we text Thursday. Massive hugs, and I hope you had the whole bottle of wine!! you deserved it.  Glad you are not gonna give up, you'll get there. Love  Jo xxxx          

PS. When will you be able to start the next cycle?


----------



## frenchie8 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Natasha
I'm so sorry.
Like the other girls said, have that wine.
You r so good to us.
I'm glad you r not going to give up. Stay strong.


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Natasha

Sorry darling

I was off on friday and was thinking about you over the weekend.  I got my AF yesterday and was completely gutted and thought of you then, hoping that yours hadn't turned up. 

You keep trying darling, it will happen soon. 

Toni
x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Natasha, you were the first person i wanted to check on this morning and I really thought it would be good news. I am so very sorry  xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Natasha just want to give you a  so sorry sweetie x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So sorry hun. we were all convinced it would be good news.

Thinking of you both  

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minxy I am thinking of you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you so much chickies 

It's been a tough weekend as AF showed up full flow on Saturday...after I'd just tested negative again (well had to double triple quadruple check and despite getting fairly p!ssed on Friday night)....I did have what I thought were implantation pains on 6 & 7dpt so perhaps I was for a very very short moment or perhaps it was just a [email protected] test - I'll never know & I won't dwell on it too much....but I'm back at work now and trying to get back to "normality" !!!

We're gonna go on holiday in couple of weeks (not booked anything yet but we'll do last minute) as we desparately need a break just the 2 of us and have some fun and not "think" about ttc for at least 2 weeks !!!  Then we've got our follow up appt with consultant when we get back to discuss our next steps....

...we still have 2 embies snow-sleeping so thats keeping me going and looking forward...and staying positive  

Thanks once again for your continued support - you really are all a wonderful bunch of ladies  

Good luck to each and everyone of you   

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Natasha you brought a tear to my eye. 

Stay strong and enjoy your hols. You and Gareth need some me time to get yourselves together.

Take care hun and we are all here should you need a little cry or rant

Love Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Natasha

again - I can't say anything that will make you feel any better right now - but hang in there - your time WILL come!

S
xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear your news Natasha.

Tx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya,

That sounds like a brilliant idea going off on hols for a few weeks - you two really deserve to go away and chill and have fun! I could do with a hol but Nige maybe starting a new job next week so wont be able to go abroad (even though i've saved up!)    but, still thinking of either London or Scotland. Anyway, take it easy and glad your being so  
Jo xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks again for the support...

...I'm doing semi-ok after all the confusion of Friday...had a few glasses of wine after work yesterday and just broke down when I got home...think I'd been bottling (excuse the pun) it all up and it had to come out some time...ended up being really horrible to DP which wasn't nice and wasn't fair at all but we're ok now...just so frustrated and angry and hurt that this treatment didn't work and that we may have had a very faint positive (will never know if it was or not although I'm convinced the pains I had 6 & 7dpt were implantation). I also ended up phoning my mum in NZ (as some may know, parents emigrated there) and balling my eyes out to her - she said I probably needed to let it all out and release some of the tension and stress of the last few weeks and then the confusion of the tests. Anyway, I've decided its probably best if I stay away from the vino for a while, especially as we're back to ttc naturally until we start our next FET (although not decided when this will be yet !!) We've also now booked 2 weeks off work beginning of September to go on holiday - we've not booked the actual holiday yet as will do last minute but were thinking of Sicily (as according to DP I can then use my Italian !!).

*Jo*...if you do decide to come up to London then let me know as would be great to meet up again...and I could always take day off work if you fancy doing something  ! Great news about Nige's job as well !!

Take care everyone
Natasha x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Natasha  hope you feel better for getting it all out, sometimes its just what we need.  2 weeks hols sound like a cracking idea, recharge the batteries xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Natasha. Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about your negative result. I had everything crossed for you and can only really hope that it will work for you next time. I'm not sure if I'm right about next time being your third, but if it is I really hope it will be a case of 3rd time lucky for you, you really deserve it.

I think you'll love Sicily, it has something for everyone. I went to Taormina which was beautiful but we also did a few trips around the place whilst we were there. If you need any info on it please pm me and I'll see if I can help. Hope you manage to have a lovely and relaxing holiday.

Take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Natasha, I was so sad to hear your news.  As hard as it seems please try to stay positive and look forward to your next FET.

Booking a holiday will do you good, treat yourselves and have a fab 2 weeks away.

Thinking of you both.

Jo
xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

I think we've all had the same idea! We're off to Sorrento 1st 2 weeks of Sept and then I return and off to see Robbie on 19th Sept at MK Bowl. It feels great to have something to look forward to that you know is going to happen! 

Feeling proud of myself at the moment cause had nephews Naming Day last weekend and I absolutely loved it! ( wasn't looking forward to it I must admit ). Well nephew is absolutely adorable ( Fraser ! ) and I even got to take him to baby gym - how cute is that! I did not feel crap at all the whole weekend, if anything I felt crap when we got home ( they live in North Yorkshire ) cause of all the bitterness, particulary towards my SIL, that I have felt up until now. I am going to send them a thank you card telling them how beautiful their son is. I cannot wait until I see him again - never thought I would be typing this! So there is hope girls and if being relaxed plays any part in ttc then I have never been so relaxed since ttc Dec 2004!! Currently on fertile week so keep everything crossed for us this month - 1st month 'au naturelle', feel whole lot better being off the Clomid, should have done it sooner!

Mads xxxxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Natasha

Im so sorry to hear your news, how gutted you must be.  Infertility is so cruel, it rips your heart out and then stomps up and down on it several times just for good measure.

Best of luck to you TTC naturally until next course of treatment.  Hang in there, sending you lots of positive vibes that your dream will come true 

Hugs

Witchie poo cat


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh Natasha

So very sorry to read about your negative test, was really hoping this would be it for you.  A holiday in Sicily sounds a lovely idea, hopefully the relaxation will do you the world of good.  Take care of yourself hun  

Lots of Love

Niki x


----------

